# Golden Book of Chemistry Experiments



## goldsilverpro (Jun 7, 2013)

Although very basic, this book is much better than I expected. 

http://openmaterials.org/cache/The%20Golden%20Book%20of%20Chemistry%20Experiments.pdf

http://openmaterials.org/2010/03/18/banned-the-golden-book-of-chemistry-experiments/

"The book is controversial, as many of the experiments contained in the book are now considered too dangerous for the general public. There are apparently only 126 copies of this book in libraries worldwide. Despite this, it's known as one of the best DIY chemistry books ever published. "


----------



## Claudie (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you for putting the links here for us to download the book. I have skimmed through it before but it has been a few years back. 
It is nice to know that we all have someone watching over us to make sure we don't learn too much. Many things that used to be considered common knowledge are hidden from the public now. Even simple things such as home canning of foods are considered too dangerous for the general population and are discouraged. Someday the internet will be so censored that even books like this will be impossible to find and download, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## squarecoinman (Jun 7, 2013)

GSP thanks for the great links , I understand that it would not be accepted today , but it is simple and good in explaining 

scm


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 7, 2013)

The Boy Chemist is a good, and rare one too.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=7890&p=73130&hilit=golden+book#p73130

http://chemistry.about.com/library/pdfs/The_Boy_Chemist.pdf


----------



## jeneje (Jun 7, 2013)

jimdoc said:


> The Boy Chemist is a good, and rare one too.
> 
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=7890&p=73130&hilit=golden+book#p73130
> 
> http://chemistry.about.com/library/pdfs/The_Boy_Chemist.pdf


Hey jimdoc, that pdf link does not not go to a book to download. 
Ken


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 7, 2013)

jeneje said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > The Boy Chemist is a good, and rare one too.
> ...



Thanks. Looks like they are starting to eliminate the good old books from the internet already.





Jim


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 7, 2013)

The Boy Chemist is also on Scribd. Scribd charges but, if you upload a file from your computer, you can download one file free. That's what I just did. I usually pick a small technical pdf file, so it won't take too long to upload. Click on Download and it will give you the upload option.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/134636731/The-Boy-Chemist


----------



## TomVader (Jun 7, 2013)

Goldsilverpro,
Thank you. This one's getting printed and bound and is going on my bookshelf for my kids when they get a little older.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 7, 2013)

goldsilverpro said:


> The Boy Chemist is also on Scribd. Scribd charges but, if you upload a file from your computer, you can download one file free. That's what I just did. I usually pick a small technical pdf file, so it won't take too long to upload. Click on Download and it will give you the upload option.
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/134636731/The-Boy-Chemist



:arrow:


----------



## jmdlcar (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi,

I download both for free and didn't upload anything.

Jack


----------



## Westerngs (Jun 8, 2013)

For those interested in analytical chemistry, this is one of the books I have found to be most useful.

http://www.ufpa.br/quimicanalitica/Vogel%27s%20-%20Textbook%20of%20quantitative%20chemical%20analysis%20%285th%20Edition;%20Longmann%29.pdf


----------



## Shaul (Jun 8, 2013)

DoD Metal Testing Manual


----------



## Palladium (Jun 8, 2013)

Shaul said:


> DoD Metal Testing Manual



That's part of an overall book that can be found here also http://biotech.law.lsu.edu/blaw/dodd/corres/pdf/416021h_0685/p416021h.pdf


----------



## Shaul (Jun 8, 2013)

The Laboratory Companion


----------



## Shaul (Jun 8, 2013)

Kings Chemistry Survival Guide

An interesting book with a wealth of excellent illustrations and explanations.


----------



## Shaul (Jun 8, 2013)

Prudent Practices in the Laboratory: Handling and Disposal of Chemicals


----------



## Shaul (Jun 8, 2013)

Construction and Use of a Small Chemistry Lab

This is part of the larger: Granddad's Wonderful Book of Chemistry. Unfortunately, the whole ' Granddad's ' book is a whopping 97 mg (not for someone on dial-up), hence this contribution.


----------



## Shaul (Jun 8, 2013)

There's another book (pdf) I'd like to upload. Problem is, it's over 50 MiB and even with rar or zip I couldn't get it below 49 MiB. Anyone know a way to compress pdf files so that I can upload it?


Shaul


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 8, 2013)

> Anyone know a way to compress pdf files so that I can upload it?



Free PDF Compressor


----------



## Drimacus (Jun 8, 2013)

The attachment below may explain the origin of the downloadable version. I've had this on file for many years. This book inspired in part David Hahn, boy chemist, to try and build his own atomic breeder reactor.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the books guys... So many things to still learn, and less than half a lifetime left...

breeder reactor... mmmmm... Uranium or Thorium?. :lol:


----------



## TomVader (Jun 14, 2013)

This is my copy of this excellent book, printed and bound by one of the big office supply stores for a very reasonable sum. Thanks again.


----------



## Drimacus (Jun 14, 2013)

Comparing crease and scratch marks on the cover of your printed copy with my copy on the computer, it's apparent that they are the same. Perhaps all internet versions originated from one copy uploaded by an anonymous individual. Certainly a nice, well-illustrated book. The "Golden" in the title suggests a book for children, though some of the experiments are at high school or college level. Reading it bought back memories of being a kid and going into the local drug store and buying a variety of useful chemicals, particularly potassium nitrate.


----------



## rickbb (Jun 14, 2013)

Drimacus said:


> Comparing crease and scratch marks on the cover of your printed copy with my copy on the computer, it's apparent that they are the same. Perhaps all internet versions originated from one copy uploaded by an anonymous individual. Certainly a nice, well-illustrated book. The "Golden" in the title suggests a book for children, though some of the experiments are at high school or college level. Reading it bought back memories of being a kid and going into the local drug store and buying a variety of useful chemicals, particularly potassium nitrate.



I remember one summer as a young teen, on my fourth trip to the local drug store to get sulfur and posassium nitrate the clerk finally decided to ask me what I was using it for. :lol:


----------



## meatheadmerlin (Feb 11, 2017)

If you like: The Laboratory Companion.pdf
you may be interested in the book the excerpt is from,
Granddad's Wonderful Book of Chemistry BY Kurt Saxon
available at archive.org
It is 436 pages, and 97.5MB.

It is a collection of 7 different works:
. Dictionary of Old-Fashioned Terms and Synonyms
. Chemical Magic with Full Explanations, including "Patter," for giving an Entertainment BY V. E. Johnson (1920)
. How to Make - and Use a Small Chemical Laboratory BY Raymond Francis Yates (1926)
. The Medical Students Manual of Chemistry BY R A. Witthaus (1887)
. Dick's Encyclopedia of Practical Receipts and Processes (1872)
. The Scientific American Cyclopedia (1925)
. Elements of Glass-Blowing BY H. P. Waran (1923)


----------



## Tquilha (Dec 8, 2018)

I know I'm raising this topic from the dead, but I just have to post this: THANK YOU! to everyone who added books to this and other great topics here.
The amount of knowledge in these few pages is simply amazing for me.


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 8, 2018)

The Boy Chemist PDF is here;


http://keeline.com/chem/1924-Collins,AFrederick-The_Boy_Chemist.pdf


----------

